# windows 7 x86 RAM patch 1.1



## raffy18 (Mar 18, 2012)

good morning to all,

im using windows 7 32-bit
intel i-3 2100 3.10ghz
RAM: 4gb (2.99gb usable)
HDD: 500gb

i recently search google on how can i utilize my 4gb RAM and come up with this application "Windows 7 x86 RAM patch 1.1".

after installation, i check my system and noticed that (2.99 gb usable) was removed.

but then after i reboot, in the DOS menu it says:

Please choose a operating system...
-Windows 7
-Windows 7 (backup)
TOOLS: windows memory diagnostic

after clicking either of the 2 options, it took about 6 minutes for Windows to load...
the WELCOME sign always took some time to disappear and load windows.

please help me why is ieverytime i open my computer the DOS menu always ask me to choose an operating system and why Windows took a long time before it loads?
How can restore it without reformatting and deleting all my 200gb files?
Please help me. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi raffy18,

Try going into safe mode and un-install that patch that you just installed. Then reboot the computer and try booting the computer in normal windows mode. 

Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is there a uninstall feature for this RAM patch 1.1 program you installed?


----------



## raffy18 (Mar 18, 2012)

yes sir, i did it, but i cant find the patch in the install/unstall program list...
pls help


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi raffy18,

Try performing a system restore and select a restore date prior to you installing the patch. 

Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

There is no such thing of a patch file that will allow Windows 32bit to use all 4GB of RAM. I believe it would have to written in a way to access all addresses within the RAM


----------



## raffy18 (Mar 18, 2012)

sir, there is no uninstall prgram for this patch. that's why i cant uninstall this application.


----------



## raffy18 (Mar 18, 2012)

i also tried system restore PRIOR to date and time of installation, i didnt work, Sir.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You are going to have to format and reinstall then.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

What he said ^

There is no such thing a 32 bit bit system cannot use 4GB its mathematics not down to bad programming or anything that can be fixed by using a patch or a program.


----------



## raffy18 (Mar 18, 2012)

ok sir, very much appreciated...

i just want to ask a convient way to back-up my files.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

get an external hard drive and use windows backup or buy a program called acronis true image or norton ghost and use them to back yo an external drive.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

To add to what greenbrucelee said, you can just drag and drop your most important files. *(Picture, Music, Documents, Video* etc) from your computer to the External USB drive, no backup software required.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Or if you can not boot into Windows use Ubuntu Live CD and Imgburn to burn the Ubuntu Live CD iso to a CD boot with it then select Try Ubuntu access the Windows partition and back up your files.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you might find it listed as [rs08].exe


----------



## raffy18 (Mar 18, 2012)

yes it is rs08.exe...how can i safely remove it?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Go in to msconfig see if rs08.exe is listed if so un-check it, reboot see if things run ok if so delete rs08.exe and all files in the same directory or try renaming it to rs08.old. If that does not work try Unlocker.


----------



## raffy18 (Mar 18, 2012)

i tried checking my msconfig but i cant see rs08 in the list


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, since we know very little about what you have downloaded, if it is running and is an executable we should find it.

Run the attached .zip file it will return a .vbs file (programs.vbs) double click this to run, post the notepad outcome here.

View attachment Programs.zip


Also go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the pompt type:-


```
bcdedit> 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter
post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## raffy18 (Mar 18, 2012)

INSTALLED SOFTWARE (223) - USER-PC - 3/24/2012 9:29:14 PM

'Full Speed' Internet Booster + Performance Tests	Ver: 3.6
.NETSpeedBoost 6.5 Professional Edition	Ver: 1.0.0	Installed: 1/29/2012
50 FREE MP3s +1 Free Audiobook!	Ver: 1.0.0.1
A4 TECH PC Camera H	Ver: 2007.05.31 A4	Installed: 4/20/2011
Acrobat.com	Ver: 0.0.0	Installed: 2/5/2012
Acrobat.com	Ver: 1.1.377
Adobe AIR	Ver: 1.0.4990
Adobe AIR	Ver: 1.0.8.4990	Installed: 2/5/2012
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX	Ver: 10.3.183.11
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin	Ver: 11.1.102.63
Adobe Reader 9	Ver: 9.0.0	Installed: 2/5/2012
Adobe Shockwave Player 11.6	Ver: 11.6.4.634
Advanced SystemCare 5	Ver: 5.1.0	Installed: 2/5/2012
Any Video Converter 3.3.0 Installed: 12/14/2011
Ask Toolbar	Ver: 1.5.0.0	Installed: 1/26/2012
ASRock App Charger v1.0.4 Installed: 2/5/2012
ASRock eXtreme Tuner v0.1.53 Installed: 2/5/2012
ASRock InstantBoot v1.26 Installed: 2/5/2012
Atheros Communications Inc.(R) AR81Family Gigabit/Fast Ethernet Driver	Ver: 1.0.0.35	Installed: 2/5/2012
aTube Catcher	Ver: 2.6.769
avast! Free Antivirus	Ver: 7.0.1407.0
AVI to 3GP Installed: 3/24/2012
Battlefield 1942	
Battlefield 1942: Secret Weapons of WWII	
Battlefield 1942: The Road To Rome	
Battlefield 2(TM) Installed: 3/14/2012
Battlefield 3	Ver: 1.0.0.0	Installed: 2/8/2012
Battlefield 3 Patch Installed: 2/20/2012
Battlefield: Bad Company™ 2	Ver: 1.0.0.0	Installed: 3/10/2012
Battlegroup42 Vietnam 0.1 Pacific	
Belarc Advisor 8.2	Ver: 8.2.7.6
BFlix	Ver: 0.0.0.1
Bing Bar	Ver: 7.0.619.0	Installed: 3/20/2012
BitTorrent	Ver: 7.6.0
Bomber Mario	Ver: 1.0	Installed: 12/3/2011
Bookworm Adventures Deluxe Installed: 4/20/2011
Bookworm Deluxe Installed: 4/20/2011
Cake Mania Installed: 4/20/2011
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 Installed: 3/23/2012
Call of Duty(R) - Black Ops(TM)	Ver: 1.0	Installed: 10/6/2011
CCleaner	Ver: 3.16
Complitly Installed: 3/10/2012
Conduit Engine Ver: 6.3.8.0
Connection Keeper	Ver: 11.2	Installed: 2/13/12 10:22:55a
Core Temp 1.0 RC3	Ver: 1.0	Installed: 3/14/2012
Counter Strike 1.6 Reloaded	Ver: 1.00
Counter-Strike Xtreme V6	
CSS FULL DZ [Oct 15 2007] v18.1	Ver: v18.1
D3DX10	Ver: 15.4.2368.0902	Installed: 3/20/2012
DAEMON Tools Toolbar	Ver: 1.1.2.0185
Diego`s Dinosaur Adventure	
Diner Dash 2 Installed: 4/20/2011
DivX Setup	Ver: 2.6.1.5
Driver Reviver v3.1.648.8165	Ver: v3.1.648.8165	Installed: 3/11/2012
ExtremeCopy	Ver: 1.00.0000	Installed: 3/14/2012
Family Feud Installed: 4/20/2011
Farm Frenzy 2	Ver: 1.0	Installed: 12/3/2011
FB Layouts & Extras	
Feeding Frenzy 2 Deluxe Installed: 4/20/2011
ffdshow v1.1.4096 [2011-11-29]	Ver: 1.1.4096.0	Installed: 1/10/2012
FLVPlayer4Free Toolbar	
Free Medical Dictionary 1.0	
GameHouse Super Games AIO®	Ver: 2.0
Globe Broadband	Ver: 11.300.05.10.158
HangARoo v2.052	
Heavy Fire: Afghanistan	Ver: 1.0.0
Heavy Weapon Deluxe Installed: 4/20/2011
I Want This	Ver: 1.8.146.147
ImageGrab 5.0.6 en	Ver: 5.0.6	Installed: 3/20/2012
Intel(R) Management Engine Components	Ver: 7.0.0.1144
Internet Download Manager	
iTunes	Ver: 10.2.1.1	Installed: 4/20/2011
Java Auto Updater	Ver: 2.0.6.1	Installed: 10/27/2011
Java(TM) 6 Update 29	Ver: 6.0.290	Installed: 4/20/2011
Junk Mail filter update	Ver: 15.4.3502.0922	Installed: 3/20/2012
LG ODD Auto Firmware Update	Ver: 4.01.0817.01
McAfee Security Scan Plus	Ver: 2.0.189.1
Mesh Runtime	Ver: 15.4.5722.2	Installed: 3/20/2012
Messenger Companion	Ver: 15.4.3502.0922	Installed: 3/20/2012
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile	Ver: 4.0.30319
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile	Ver: 4.0.30319	Installed: 12/4/2011
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended	Ver: 4.0.30319
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended	Ver: 4.0.30319	Installed: 12/3/2011
Microsoft Antimalware	Ver: 3.0.8107.0	Installed: 4/20/2011
Microsoft Application Error Reporting	Ver: 12.0.6012.5000	Installed: 3/20/2012
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007	Ver: 12.0.4518.1014	Installed: 4/20/2011
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007	Ver: 12.0.4518.1014	Installed: 4/20/2011
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007	Ver: 12.0.4518.1014
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007	Ver: 12.0.4518.1014	Installed: 4/20/2011
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007	Ver: 12.0.4518.1014	Installed: 4/20/2011
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2007	Ver: 12.0.4518.1014	Installed: 4/20/2011
Microsoft Office Groove Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007	Ver: 12.0.4518.1014	Installed: 4/20/2011
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007	Ver: 12.0.4518.1014	Installed: 4/20/2011
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007	Ver: 12.0.4518.1014	Installed: 4/20/2011
Microsoft Office Outlook Connector	Ver: 14.0.5118.5000	Installed: 3/20/2012
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007	Ver: 12.0.4518.1014	Installed: 4/20/2011
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007	Ver: 12.0.4518.1014	Installed: 4/20/2011
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007	Ver: 12.0.4518.1014	Installed: 4/20/2011
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007	Ver: 12.0.4518.1014	Installed: 4/20/2011
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007	Ver: 12.0.4518.1014	Installed: 4/20/2011
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007	Ver: 12.0.4518.1014	Installed: 4/20/2011
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007	Ver: 12.0.4518.1014	Installed: 4/20/2011
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007	Ver: 12.0.4518.1014	Installed: 4/20/2011
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007	Ver: 12.0.4518.1014	Installed: 4/20/2011
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007	Ver: 12.0.4518.1014	Installed: 4/20/2011
Microsoft Security Client	Ver: 2.0.0657.0	Installed: 4/20/2011
Microsoft Security Essentials	Ver: 2.0.657.0	Installed: 4/20/2011
Microsoft Silverlight	Ver: 4.0.60129.0	Installed: 4/20/2011
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]	Ver: 3.1.0000	Installed: 3/20/2012
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable	Ver: 8.0.56336	Installed: 3/15/2012
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable	Ver: 8.0.59193	Installed: 4/20/2011
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17	Ver: 9.0.30729	Installed: 10/25/2011
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148	Ver: 9.0.30729.4148	Installed: 2/5/2012
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.30319	Ver: 10.0.30319	Installed: 2/8/2012
Mozilla Firefox (3.6.15)	Ver: 3.6.15 (en-US)
MSVCRT	Ver: 15.4.2862.0708	Installed: 3/20/2012
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)	Ver: 4.20.9870.0	Installed: 12/3/2011
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)	Ver: 4.20.9876.0	Installed: 12/3/2011
NBA 2K11	Ver: 1.0.0	Installed: 10/2/2011
Nero 7 Essentials	Ver: 7.02.8506	Installed: 4/20/2011
neroxml	Ver: 1.0.0	Installed: 4/20/2011
Norton Security Scan	Ver: 3.6.1.11	Installed: 1/18/2012
NVIDIA 3D Vision Controller Driver	Ver: 280.19	Installed: 10/2/2011
NVIDIA 3D Vision Controller Driver 285.38	Ver: 285.38	Installed: 2/9/2012
NVIDIA 3D Vision Driver 285.62	Ver: 285.62	Installed: 3/12/2012
NVIDIA Control Panel 285.62	Ver: 285.62	Installed: 3/12/2012
NVIDIA Graphics Driver 285.62	Ver: 285.62	Installed: 3/12/2012
NVIDIA HD Audio Driver 1.2.24.0	Ver: 1.2.24.0	Installed: 2/9/2012
NVIDIA Install Application	Ver: 2.1002.46.235	Installed: 3/12/2012
NVIDIA PhysX	Ver: 9.11.0621	Installed: 3/12/2012
NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.11.0621	Ver: 9.11.0621	Installed: 3/12/2012
NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver	Ver: 7.17.12.8562
NVIDIA Update 1.5.20	Ver: 1.5.20	Installed: 3/12/2012
NVIDIA Update Components	Ver: 1.5.20	Installed: 3/12/2012
Perfect Uninstaller v6.3.3.9 Installed: 3/21/2012
Picasa 3	Ver: 3.8
Platform	Ver: 1.36	Installed: 10/2/2011
PowerDVD	Ver: 7.0.2414.0
PowerOffer 2.0	Ver: 2.0	Installed: 12/6/2011
PowerProducer	
PunkBuster for Battlefield 1942	
PunkBuster Services	Ver: 0.988
RapidShare Plus 4 1.00	
RelevantKnowledge	Ver: 1.3.333.307
Samsung Kies	Ver: 2.0.2.11071_128	Installed: 3/13/2012
Samsung Kies	Ver: 2.0.2.11071_128	Installed: 3/13/2012
SAMSUNG USB Driver for Mobile Phones	Ver: 1.4.2.2
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2478663)	Ver: 1
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2518870)	Ver: 1
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2539636)	Ver: 1
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2572078)	Ver: 1
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2416472)	Ver: 1
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2487367)	Ver: 1
ShopperReports	Ver: 2.7.37
Skype Click to Call	Ver: 5.8.8855	Installed: 12/24/2011
Skype™ 5.5	Ver: 5.5.124	Installed: 12/24/2011
Sound Blaster X-Fi MB	Ver: 1.0
SpongeBob SquarePants Obstacle Odyssey 2	Ver: 32.0.0.0
Sun Broadband Wireless	Ver: 16.001.06.04.256
swMSM	Ver: 12.0.0.1	Installed: 2/22/2012
System Requirements Lab CYRI	Ver: 4.5.1.0	Installed: 2/1/2012
Trojan Remover 6.8.3	Ver: 6.8.3	Installed: 3/16/2012
TuneUp Utilities 2012	Ver: 12.0.2150.35
TuneUp Utilities 2012	Ver: 12.0.2150.35	Installed: 1/31/2012
TuneUp Utilities Language Pack (en-US)	Ver: 12.0.2150.35	Installed: 1/31/2012
Typer Shark Deluxe Installed: 4/20/2011
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871)	Ver: 1
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2473228)	Ver: 1
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523)	Ver: 1
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2468871)	Ver: 1
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2533523)	Ver: 1
USB Disk Security Installed: 4/20/2011
uTorrent Turbo Booster	Ver: 3.8.0.0
Vampires vs Zombies version 1.0.0.1	Ver: 1.0.0.1	Installed: 1/30/2012
VC80CRTRedist - 8.0.50727.6195	Ver: 1.2.0	Installed: 1/10/2012
VIA Platform Device Manager	Ver: 1.36	Installed: 10/2/2011
VirtualCloneDrive	
Vtune 7.21 Installed: 10/2/2011
Winamp	Ver: 5.623 
Windows iLivid Toolbar	Ver: 3.0.0.118320
Windows Live Communications Platform	Ver: 15.4.3502.0922	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Essentials	Ver: 15.4.3502.0922	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Essentials	Ver: 15.4.3538.0513
Windows Live Family Safety	Ver: 15.4.3538.0513	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Family Safety	Ver: 15.4.3538.0513	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant	Ver: 7.250.4232.0	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Installer	Ver: 15.4.3502.0922	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Mail	Ver: 15.4.3502.0922	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Mail	Ver: 15.4.3502.0922	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Mesh	Ver: 15.4.3502.0922	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Mesh	Ver: 15.4.3502.0922	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Mesh ActiveX Control for Remote Connections	Ver: 15.4.5722.2	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Messenger	Ver: 15.4.3538.0513	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Messenger	Ver: 15.4.3538.0513	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Messenger Companion Core	Ver: 15.4.3502.0922	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live MIME IFilter	Ver: 15.4.3502.0922	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Movie Maker	Ver: 15.4.3502.0922	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Movie Maker	Ver: 15.4.3502.0922	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Photo Common	Ver: 15.4.3502.0922	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Photo Common	Ver: 15.4.3502.0922	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Photo Gallery	Ver: 15.4.3502.0922	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Photo Gallery	Ver: 15.4.3502.0922	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live PIMT Platform	Ver: 15.4.3508.1109	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Remote Client	Ver: 15.4.5722.2	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Remote Client Resources	Ver: 15.4.5722.2	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Remote Service	Ver: 15.4.5722.2	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Remote Service Resources	Ver: 15.4.5722.2	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live SOXE	Ver: 15.4.3502.0922	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live SOXE Definitions	Ver: 15.4.3502.0922	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live UX Platform	Ver: 15.4.3502.0922	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack	Ver: 15.4.3508.1109	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Writer	Ver: 15.4.3502.0922	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Writer	Ver: 15.4.3502.0922	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Writer	Ver: 15.4.3502.0922	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Live Writer Resources	Ver: 15.4.3502.0922	Installed: 3/20/2012
Windows Movie Maker 2.6	Ver: 2.6.4037.0	Installed: 4/20/2011
WinRAR 4.11 (32-bit)	Ver: 4.11.0
XFastUsb	
Yahoo! Messenger	
YouTube Downloader 3.5	
YouTube Downloader Toolbar v4.9	Ver: 4.9	Installed: 1/5/2012
ZTE Handset USB Driver 5.2066.1.8B02	Ver: 5.2066.1.8B02	Installed: 12/20/2011
µTorrent	Ver: 3.1.3


----------



## raffy18 (Mar 18, 2012)

sir, i cant follow your instruction about cmd...where i can found the returned cmd?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you go to run and type cmd


----------



## raffy18 (Mar 18, 2012)

yes i did...a black box prompted...

then...


----------



## raffy18 (Mar 18, 2012)

ahhhm...can we chat at facebook...please tell me your email...i will add you to my facebook...i have also my skype so we can see each other....if you dont mind..

thank you..


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

follow the instructions in post 19


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

jenae said:


> Also go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the pompt type:-
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Keep all help on the forum please.

Press the start button, in the search box type cmd

In the list above the search the results are returned when you see cmd right click on it and from the popup list select Run As Administrator 

In the window that opens at the C:/ prompt type or paste bcdedit> 0 & notepad 0 press enter.

Notepad will open with the results from the command line program copy the text from the notepad window and paste it into your next post.


----------

